# Chỉ số nước ối bình thường là bao nhiêu? 🤰



## Thanhloan94 (1/9/21)

Chỉ số nước ối (ký hiệu là AFI) là thông số về lượng nước ối trong bụng mẹ bầu ở từng thời kỳ mang thai. Dựa vào chỉ số nước ối này bác sĩ sẽ cho các mẹ biết được tình trạng nước ối của thai nhi có bình thường hay không, có bị thiếu hay đa ối hay không.





 Thông thường chỉ số nước ối theo tuần của thai nhi sẽ như sau:





 20 tuần tuổi, lượng nước ối khoảng 350ml.





 25 - 26 tuần tuổi lượng nước ối là 670ml.





 32 - 36 tuần nước ối ở thai nhi là khoảng 800 ml hoặc cao hơn.





 Từ tuần 40 - 42 nước ối sẽ giảm xuống còn khoảng từ 540 - 600 ml. Đây là thời gian sắp sinh, theo dõi nước ối thời gian này cực kỳ quan trọng giúp chẩn đoán sức khỏe của thai nhi.





 Với những mẹ bầu bị thiếu nước ối, các mẹ cần duy trì một chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý. Kết hợp nghỉ ngơi thoải mái và tránh làm việc nặng nhọc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mẹ bầu cần bổ sung nhiều nước và ăn nhiều trái cây để hạn chế nguy cơ bị thiếu nước ối khi mang thai. Bổ sung nước ối bằng cách uống nước dừa được các mẹ áp dụng phổ biến, vừa giúp nước ối trong hơn.
Đăng nhập Facebook


----------

